# Varner Tourney Tomorrow Saturday Jan 14th.



## TROUT HOUND (Jan 13, 2017)

Southern Outcasts Jon Boat Club 

We still have openings for our tournament this Saturday at Lake Varner.  The weather is going to be beautiful and we expect the bite to be really good! 

Paying out first place, second place, and big fish. 

Tournament times are safe light til 3 PM. 

To enter call or text Josh at 706-338-1236.

Club membership is  $35/person
Tournament entry fee is  $50/boat includes big fish.

For details do not comment here but call or text the number above. I'm not on here very often.


----------

